# Suggestions For Drawing Tablets?



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Can anyone offer any suggestions for cheap drawing tablets that show the image you are working on on the tablet itself rather than just on your PC screen?

I cant really use a mouse to draw because I cant move it as precisely as I want, and I wouldn't be able to use the common tablets that are just pads that you move a pen on while the image is only on your PC monitor. I'd like something that is more like drawing with pen and paper, but not something that costs a huge amount as I am mostly just looking to mess around with it some rather than becoming a serious artist.

Alternatively, is it possible to use drawing programs on normal tablets?

*Please Note:* I can NOT get used to the types that only display on a monitor, please do not suggest them because I specifically said I wouldn't be able to use them. I am only looking for options where I can use a pen/stylus to draw directly on an image.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

There are several, I've been shopping for several weeks myself. 

What price range and features do you need?


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There are several, I've been shopping for several weeks myself.
> 
> What price range and features do you need?


Preferably $200 or less if possible, as mentioned I don't really have art skills so its just to essentially doodle with.

As for features, would be good if it worked with graphics programs on PC, other than that as long as you can view the image on it I don't mind much.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

They are just an output display with input capabilities, so its pretty much no issue aside from resolution. 

There are several sub $200 (even sub $100) Chinese off-brands on EBay.  I can't speak for their quality or issues, but find a model and search for reviews on Google.  Consequently, you may occasionally find used units from name brand manufacturers.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a yiynova, its like a cintiq but instead of costing $1,000+ it will run you $400-$600. Really good deal if you want the on-screen drawing experience with a more affordable cost, assuming you have a few hundred to drop on it, it's very worth it!


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I have a yiynova, its like a cintiq but instead of costing $1,000+ it will run you $400-$600. Really good deal if you want the on-screen drawing experience with a more affordable cost, assuming you have a few hundred to drop on it, it's very worth it!


Yeah unfortunately for me its unlikely that I will be using it to draw and sell art, so its unlikely to pay for itself that way. Anything more than $200-$250 is too much for how much I will be using it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

It might be worth getting a regular input tablet of higher quality.  Moreso, if it's just occasional use.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It might be worth getting a regular input tablet of higher quality.  Moreso, if it's just occasional use.


What do you mean by regular input?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

A non-display tablet, Like a Wacom Bamboo.   Draw there, use existing computer display.  Takes some getting used to, but you'll get much higher quality.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 8, 2017)

I use the medium wacom tablet.

us-store.wacom.com: Intuos Art

You can look at my art in my signature. (under my post)

Also drawing tablets and normal tablets are completely different things. Drawing programs won't have the same affect on a normal tablet. 

However drawing programs will work amazingly with a drawing tablet!


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I use the medium wacom tablet.
> us-store.wacom.com: Intuos Art
> You can look at my art in my signature. (under my post)
> Also drawing tablets and normal tablets are completely different things. Drawing programs won't have the same affect on a normal tablet.
> However drawing programs will work amazingly with a drawing tablet!



Unfortunately as I mentioned, that kind of tablet wont work for me, if I cant look down and see both the drawing and the hand (as if I were drawing on paper) then it will be like I am blind and trying to draw. I would need to have the image displayed on the tablet itself. For me those kind of tablets would be like throwing a dart while blindfolded and hoping to hit the board let alone the bullseye.

As for drawing programs on a normal tablet, I was thinking it would be more like using a drawing program on a PC except with a touch screen instead of a mouse.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A non-display tablet, Like a Wacom Bamboo.   Draw there, use existing computer display.  Takes some getting used to, but you'll get much higher quality.


Sadly I already explained that it wont work for me, I cant get used to it. The moment I took the pen off the tablet the picture would be ruined, I would never be able to get it back into the right spot without a lot of UNDO. That's why I was asking for options that do display it.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 8, 2017)

creamlapine said:


> Unfortunately as I mentioned, that kind of tablet wont work for me, if I cant look down and see both the drawing and the hand (as if I were drawing on paper) then it will be like I am blind and trying to draw. I would need to have the image displayed on the tablet itself. For me those kind of tablets would be like throwing a dart while blindfolded and hoping to hit the board let alone the bullseye.
> 
> As for drawing programs on a normal tablet, I was thinking it would be more like using a drawing program on a PC except with a touch screen instead of a mouse.



Uhm no, it will work like a mouse except better. It will take a little to get use to but I can assure you that it's really simple. You're not suppose to look at the drawing tablet, you look at the computer screen. Do you look at the mouse as you're using it on the computer??? Do you not have a computer, and just rely on non-drawing-tablets to do everything online?

I mean yea there are drawing tablets that show you the screen but they are not for beginners at all. 

www.huiontablet.com: Huion GT-220 v2 Pen Monitor


----------



## MortemArts (Nov 8, 2017)

I personally enjoy Wacom products, I use a Wacom Intuos


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Uhm no, it will work like a mouse except better. It will take a little to get use to but I can assure you that it's really simple. You're not suppose to look at the drawing tablet, you look at the computer screen. Do you look at the mouse as you're using it on the computer??? Do you not have a computer, and just rely on non-drawing-tablets to do everything online?
> 
> I mean yea there are drawing tablets that show you the screen but they are not for beginners at all.
> 
> www.huiontablet.com: Huion GT-220 v2 Pen Monitor


No I don't look at the mouse, I look at the cursor on the screen. However there is no cursor on the tablet. On paper I can look and see a line there and put the tip of the pencil right on that line, but with a tablet that only displays on a monitor there is no line there, I would have to blindly place the pen down onto it and watch where it touches on the image on the monitor. Using a mouse would be better than that for me, but I have already said that using a mouse isn't effective for me either since I cant make precise movements with it.

Now please stop, I don't want to be rude but I have already said that normal tablets that do NOT display the image on the tablet will NOT work for me. You may be able to get used to it, but I cannot. That is why I asked for options that actually display on the tablet.



MortemArts said:


> I personally enjoy Wacom products, I use a Wacom Intuos


Yeah I looked at some of those, but for those it seems the ones that display images on the tablet are more expensive than I can afford. Would be different if I was going to be using it to make and sell art, but I don't have the skills for that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

No, it's not blind.  Before it hits, you slightly hover the pen, and the mouse pointer moves to that location. You then press on the pad to start.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 8, 2017)

creamlapine said:


> No I don't look at the mouse, I look at the cursor on the screen. However there is no cursor on the tablet. On paper I can look and see a line there and put the tip of the pencil right on that line, but with a tablet that only displays on a monitor there is no line there, I would have to blindly place the pen down onto it and watch where it touches on the image on the monitor. Using a mouse would be better than that for me, but I have already said that using a mouse isn't effective for me either since I cant make precise movements with it.
> 
> Now please stop, I don't want to be rude but I have already said that normal tablets that do NOT display the image on the tablet will NOT work for me. You may be able to get used to it, but I cannot. That is why I asked for options that actually display on the tablet.
> 
> ...


Ah see I think you confused a normal tablet with a drawing tablet because there is a courser.
I can prove that in this video I made in 2016.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ah see I think you confused a normal tablet with a drawing tablet because there is a courser.
> I can prove that in this video I made in 2016.


Look I don't want to be rude, but my very first post I specifically said that I couldn't use those. If I cannot look at the image and see the pen moving against it then I CANT do it. Just because YOU can does NOT mean everyone can. That is why I specifically mentioned tablets that display the image on them.

If you told someone that you didn't like spicy food would you like it if people kept insisting you try spicy food saying "you'll get used to it"?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Well, a full display tablet like you require usually start around $300usd new. 

You're only option is used at that price point, so I'd be scouring CL and Ebay daily.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, a full display tablet like you require usually start around $300usd new.
> 
> You're only option is used at that price point, so I'd be scouring CL and Ebay daily.


Is craigslist only for the US? I'm Canadian, never hear anyone around here mention it but I hear about it from the US.
I did check ebay, but I didn't know what tablets would be good other than some Huion and Wacom ones. (And sites like Ebay and Amazon are annoying in that I look for tablets and wind up getting hundreds of results for accessories... god I wish they would do something about that)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

CL is used in the US, and my lack of Canuck knowledge prevents me from knowing what you have available.  

If you _have _to have a tablet, you're unfortunately going to not have the ability to be picky for $200.  

I'd recommend saving a bit more, and getting a better range of options to choose from.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> CL is used in the US, and my lack of Canuck knowledge prevents me from knowing what you have available.
> 
> If you _have _to have a tablet, you're unfortunately going to not have the ability to be picky for $200.
> 
> I'd recommend saving a bit more, and getting a better range of options to choose from.


That's fine, just didn't think it was useful here.

I don't have to have one, I just wanted to get one because I will need to do some basic art for games I am making and currently it takes me a lot longer because I have to use my mouse which I cant be very precise with, meaning I have to redo stuff multiple times until I get it right.

I'll have to see if I can find the right search term to see if normal tablets (like an iPad rather than a drawing tablet) can be used with an drawing program since that would be basically the same thing. Though I would assume the touch screen on them wouldn't be as good.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Galaxy Tablets are known for good input, they are going to be cheaper than the IPad equivalents.  Plus you don't have to mess with iTunes. Then you just  Bluetooth it over.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Galaxy Tablets are known for good input, they are going to be cheaper than the IPad equivalents.  Plus you don't have to mess with iTunes. Then you just  Bluetooth it over.


Oh yeah, I wont touch apple products, but I didn't know the name of any android or windows tablets.

I'll have to look more, but google is such a pain in the butt lately. I did a search for "songs similar to this song" and it just gave me results for songs by the same artist. Which was useless when the artist had rock songs, country songs, etc.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 8, 2017)

creamlapine said:


> Look I don't want to be rude, but my very first post I specifically said that I couldn't use those. If I cannot look at the image and see the pen moving against it then I CANT do it. Just because YOU can does NOT mean everyone can. That is why I specifically mentioned tablets that display the image on them.
> 
> If you told someone that you didn't like spicy food would you like it if people kept insisting you try spicy food saying "you'll get used to it"?



If you told me you don't like Chicken because it's spicy and I told you to try the sweet and sour instead of the red hot, then yea try the sweet and sour.

If i'm telling you that you can see the courser on a drawing tablet then you should at least try to see what I'm talking about. Because I NEED to see the courser myself to draw anything. I can't draw blindly, hell I don't know anyone personally that can.

If you are confusing a drawing tablet, and a tablet. That's not my problem but don't just assume they work the same way. >.<;


As for the ones that you need to draw directly on. Those are usually way more expensive.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

creamlapine said:


> Is craigslist only for the US? I'm Canadian, never hear anyone around here mention it but I hear about it from the US.
> I did check ebay, but I didn't know what tablets would be good other than some Huion and Wacom ones. (And sites like Ebay and Amazon are annoying in that I look for tablets and wind up getting hundreds of results for accessories... god I wish they would do something about that)


Canada does have Craigslist, its one of the main selling sites here. Also check kijiji as well.
And what @Yvvki said the wacom intuos are very good. You just need to get past the learning curve with it


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> If you told me you don't like Chicken because it's spicy and I told you to try the sweet and sour instead of the red hot, then yea try the sweet and sour.
> If i'm telling you that you can see the courser on a drawing tablet then you should at least try to see what I'm talking about. Because I NEED to see the courser myself to draw anything. I can't draw blindly, hell I don't know anyone personally that can.
> If you are confusing a drawing tablet, and a tablet. That's not my problem but don't just assume they work the same way. >.<;



Look I have already said it, STOP. I have already told you that I cant use those type of tablets, I stated that at the very start when I made this thread. I specifically asked if people knew of good ones that displayed the image. I am NOT looking for one that forces me to stare at my monitor while drawing on a blank pad, I CANNOT use that, no matter how many times you claim that I can "get used to it".

Now please, if you cannot offer any suggestions for what I actually asked for then please don't bother posting. I do not want to have to report you for harassment.



Crimcyan said:


> Canada does have Craigslist, its one of the main selling sites here. Also check kijiji as well



I know of Kijiji but sadly its not very useful for me for this, I live in a small town and there is very little being sold on kijiji around here.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 8, 2017)

creamlapine said:


> Look I have already said it, STOP. I have already told you that I cant use those type of tablets, I stated that at the very start when I made this thread. I specifically asked if people knew of good ones that displayed the image. I am NOT looking for one that forces me to stare at my monitor while drawing on a blank pad, I CANNOT use that, no matter how many times you claim that I can "get used to it".
> 
> Now please, if you cannot offer any suggestions for what I actually asked for then please don't bother posting. I do not want to have to report you for harassment.
> 
> ...


*I have offered suggestions.* All I'm saying is don't confuse the tablet with a drawing tablet. I never told you to buy it, I have been on Amazon for like the past 20 mins trying to find something you wanted. HOLLY CRAP. Are you even reading my posts. I never, *NEVER*. Told you to 'get use to it'. Not once. I'm talking art and what works with beginners. And clarifying things that you don't understand when it comes to drawing tablets.  I'm not attacking you, I'm trying to teach you. But I digress.

Here are some tablets that are kind of cheap for what *you want*.

www.lifewire.com: The 9 Best Drawing Tablets to Buy in 2017


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I HAVE OFFERED SUGGESTIONS. All I'm saying is don't confuse the tablet with a drawing tablet. I never told you to buy it, I have been on Amazon for like the past 20 mins trying to find something you wanted. HOLLY CRAP. Are you even reading my posts.
> Here are some tablets that are kind of cheap for what *you want*.
> www.lifewire.com: The 9 Best Drawing Tablets to Buy in 2017


I am not confusing tablets and drawing tablets. www.wacom.com: OpenGraph Data That is an example of what I don't want, it is just a pad that works with the pen, you have to stare at the monitor to draw, which I cannot do.

Wacom Global That is an example of what I am looking for, you can see the image on the drawing tablet itself.

But yes I did also ask about normal tablets, I wanted to know if you could just use a graphics program on a normal tablet using a stylus because many normal tablets are cheaper than drawing tablets and if you can run a drawing program on a normal tablet then it would work for what I want because I could definitely see the image on it.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 18, 2017)

Cintiq Companion Hybrids bombed really hard so you might be able to find one second hand, anyone still holding onto one right now is probably desperate to sell it. Other things you might be able to keep an eye out for are old Microsoft Surface PCs, Samsung Slate PC and old Lenovo thinkpads with digitizers, like the Thinkpad Yoga. They're old enough that people are going to want to sell them cheap but they'll serve fine as long as you don't need high processing power. Pen displays under $250 are a really tough thing to find though.

In regards to Android/iOS tablet PCs, iPad really is the only good one for drawing. There's some android art software but it blows and ipad has the better painting software along with an actual digitizer pen.


----------



## creamlapine (Nov 18, 2017)

Butt_Ghost said:


> Cintiq Companion Hybrids bombed really hard so you might be able to find one second hand, anyone still holding onto one right now is probably desperate to sell it. Other things you might be able to keep an eye out for are old Microsoft Surface PCs, Samsung Slate PC and old Lenovo thinkpads with digitizers, like the Thinkpad Yoga. They're old enough that people are going to want to sell them cheap but they'll serve fine as long as you don't need high processing power. Pen displays under $250 are a really tough thing to find though.
> 
> In regards to Android/iOS tablet PCs, iPad really is the only good one for drawing. There's some android art software but it blows and ipad has the better painting software along with an actual digitizer pen.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll avoid the iPad though, don't like Apple. I know its probably hard to find good ones for that price, but I just don't want to spend a large amount on something that would be used for the equivalent of a notebook. I'll keep an eye out for some of those options.


----------



## ditta_ragdoll (Jan 10, 2018)

Go to bestbuy! They'll have one there called a monopeice that is not terrible!  And it runs like 80 bucks! Go give a look see, you should be able to just pick it up in the store!


----------



## creamlapine (Jan 10, 2018)

ditta_ragdoll said:


> Go to bestbuy! They'll have one there called a monopeice that is not terrible!  And it runs like 80 bucks! Go give a look see, you should be able to just pick it up in the store!


Thanks for the suggestion, but I think the one you suggested is one I cant use, it doesn't display the image on the device, you have to look at the computer screen, which I cant use. I have to look at what my hand is doing. Thanks though.


----------

